
Good E-Reader 13.3 inch Android e-reader - primodemus
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/13-3-inch-android-e-reader#/
======
abawany
A comparable e-reader is also available from Onyx: [http://ereader-
store.de/de/75-onyx-boox-max.html](http://ereader-store.de/de/75-onyx-boox-
max.html) . The site owner (ereader-store.de) is very active in the mobileread
forums and provides on-going support for Onyx products including firmware
updates. For example, he has made available Android 4.2.x for Onyx Boox T68,
even for versions that he didn't sell.

------
glial
This looks awesome & fills a gap in the market. As a doctoral student I've
wanted one of these for years for reading papers. I only wish it were roughly
half as expensive. At $700 it's tempting to just buy an iPad Pro or some other
large tablet (I know this is e-ink, different use case etc, but still).

Does anyone know if there's a 10" version available anywhere?

